# Chat zwischen applets: möglich?



## Guest (7. Dez 2006)

Ich erstelle gerade ein *Schach-Applet*.
Es ist auch in einem signierten JAR-Archiv vorhanden.

http://pro100.de/build/frmMain_1.html

http://pro100.de/build/frmMain_signiert.html

Dafür soll es eine Möglichkeit geben, sich per Chat abzusprechen und zwischen jeweils 2
Spielern übers Internet Schach zu spielen.

Ist das für Applets möglich? Ich habe gelesen, dass Java sowas nicht erlaubt, nur für Applets.
Laufen die oben genannten links bei euch? :roll: 

Neben dem *Chat *sollen natürlich auch die *Spielzüge *zwischen den Applets austauschbar sein.

Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## pank13 (7. Dez 2006)

Klar, kein Problem. Ich habe für mein Backgammon einfach Sockets genommen. Beim Datenaustausch kannste dann beim Übermitteln immer ein Prefix wie z.B. ( Spielzug bzw. chat) setzen. Oder 2 verschieden Ports nehmen.


----------



## pank13 (7. Dez 2006)

ach so, noch was: dein PRG ( 1. Link) hat aber noch nen Arrayoutofbound Fehler. Überprüf mal die Indizies......


----------

